# Breaking in period question



## cooleddie (Jun 24, 2017)

1) How did you guys drive when you were in the breaking in period?

2) The manual says to not exceed 2/3 of the maximum engine permitted speed. Is this 5,333 RPM (out of 8,000RPM - end of redline) or 4,000 RPM (out of 6,000 RPM - start of red line)?

3) OK to drive in sport/dynamic mode?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I drove mine gently for the first 600 miles avoiding full throttle,then from 600 to 1200 I opened it up abit more and then at 2000miles it was game on!.
it is ok to drive in dynamic and sport but what I would say is before putting the gearbox into sport make sure the oil is upto temperature (about 90 odd degrees) this will help eliminate excess wear on the engine.
some say cars don't need running in these days but I'm from the old Skool and was thought by my father to run a new engine in.
Also just to add you may notice in the first 2000 miles the fuel economy is awful,it will get better 8)


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
Depends how long you intend to keep the car.
If you intend to sell it before the manufacturers warranty runs out - then I see little point in being particularly careful in the first 1000 miles.
If the car has an automatic gearbox - it protects the engine from over revving on both the up and down changes and the car is under warranty.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I drove mine in E mode for around 1000 miles and kept the revs down but not labouring it neither. Regardless of how much warranty or how long you intend to keep the car someone else will be picking it up at some point in the future.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Reasty said:


> I drove mine gently for the first 600 miles avoiding full throttle,then from 600 to 1200 I opened it up abit more and then at 2000miles it was game on!.
> it is ok to drive in dynamic and sport but what I would say is before putting the gearbox into sport make sure the oil is upto temperature (about 90 odd degrees) this will help eliminate excess wear on the engine.
> some say cars don't need running in these days but I'm from the old Skool and was thought by my father to run a new engine in.
> Also just to add you may notice in the first 2000 miles the fuel economy is awful,it will get better 8)


Good advice, gently does it to begin with, if you can, do some driving in light traffic in and around a city whilst running in, this way the auto gear box is constantly changing and so are the engine revs.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Almost every dealer that has been asked has said running in isn't necessary and that Audi have left that information there to cover themselves. Furthermore more recent theories on this suggests that driving around like Grandma is actually not good for running in the engine at all. Apparently you should drive it moderately most of the time but not too gently and give it the occasional boot so that all parts of the cylinder walls and other parts get even wear.

I drove moderately for the first 550 miles with more by accident booting as the throttle is sensitive on the TTS. So I took a more hybrid approach between the advice theories. I have yet to go to absolute max throttle but now pushing it a bit more often.

As even Audi's advice only takes you to 1000 miles going further than that especially if your annual mileage is low is just depriving yourself of fun for too long!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I just followed the instructions in the manual - tried to avoid using full throttle and heavy braking, etc. I don't use Efficiency, Auto or Comfort modes - all pointless IMO as the steering feels very lame in all three settings. Dynamic I don't bother with either, I just slot into S for that. I've had mine set-up in Individual the whole time from day one (engine/gearbox & Quattro in auto, steering & engine sound in dynamic, sus.control in comfort), To say if don't intend keeping the car for while to just rag it is bloody stupid. If you run the car in properly, it'll be that much better for it. You only have to drive a low mileage Audi loan car to appreciate the issues caused by not running the car in properly :roll: 
Oh and as someone else has commented, the fuel economy you get for the first few thousand miles isn't representative of what the car will achieve. It's not what I'd call awful though - mine was averaging around 29mpg up until around 6,000 miles and I could hardly get it past 35mpg. It's now done 26,000 and I am seeing 33mpg most of the time, with 35 to 38 mpg quite regularly. Done over 40mpg many times over.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I did what the manual said, mainly because I'll be keeping mine for 7-8 years.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Just follow the instruction written by the Audi engineers. It's there for a reason ;-)


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Always wait for the oil to get up to temperature, 80-90deg, before subjecting the engine to high load or revs, however once there then enjoy your new car.

There really is no need to worry about running a modern engine in, it's more about getting everything to bed in, just take it sensibly.

You'll see the best performance the engine has to offer by driving it hard from time to time, it's what it's designed to do.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

The AA view

https://www.theaa.com/car-buying/running-in-a-new-car


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Matrix said:


> The AA view
> 
> https://www.theaa.com/car-buying/running-in-a-new-car


Sensible advice, follow it and you won't go far wrong.


----------

